

The Movie You Should See Instead of “Interstellar” - rpm4321
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisonwillmore/sunshine-vs-interstellar

======
marktangotango
The author makes the case that the 2007 film Sunshine is a better alternative
to the recent release Interstellar. Personally, I couldn't get past the
implausible premise of humans attempting to reignite the sun with a giant bomb
that's also a ship.

~~~
joshu
Iirc the idea was that there was a quantum black hole in the sun and the bomb
needed to knock it out of the sun.

------
paulhauggis
I really enjoyed Interstellar. In fact, I'm going to go see it again. The
author sounds to me like a movie hipster.

You should go see it.

